

Scientists discover why we never forget how to ride a bicycle - cesare
http://www.abdn.ac.uk/mediareleases/release.php?id=1889

======
procrastitron
This as atrocious reporting.

First of all, you DO forget how to ride a bicycle. Anyone whose gone for more
than a decade without riding on and tried to take it back up should be able to
attest to that.

Secondly, this research doesn't seem to have anything to do with retaining
memories; just how they are formed.

